# Church History Month



## Scott (May 3, 2005)

Since May is Church History Month, what is everyone doing? I am:

[1] Listening to a college lecture series of Europe and the Wars of Religion (1500-1700)
http://www.teach12.com/ttc/assets/coursedescriptions/8247.asp

[2] Reading James L. Ainslie, The Doctrines of Ministerial Order in the Reformed Churches of the 16th and 17th Centuries (Edinburgh: T. & T. Clark, 1940).

Also, what is everyone's favorite period of church history outside of the Reformation? Mine is the patristic era and early the mid America.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 3, 2005)

I didn't realize this was church history month. Cool!

Mine is...the Reformation!


----------



## Solo Christo (May 3, 2005)

I had no clue. My wife and I are currently studying the WCF in detail together.  Does that count?


----------



## DTK (May 3, 2005)

I'm reading E. Brooks Holifield, _Theology in America: Christian Thought from the Age of the Puritans to the Civil War_ (New Haven: Yale University Press, 2003). Reading him and John W. Nevin's works have confirmed my impression that Nevin was no friend of Puritan and Reformed theology. But the patristic era is what most interests me.

DTK


----------



## crhoades (May 3, 2005)

A recent interest of mine is Dutch history after the French Revolution.
Groen Van Prinsterer in the 1800's handing the torch to Kuyper > setting up the Free University and installing Bavinck, Hepp, Dooyeweerd, and Vollenhoven. 

I'm now reading a bit of history regarding Klaas Schilder and WWII as well as the split in the reformed church


----------



## Plimoth Thom (May 3, 2005)

New England during the 17th-18th centuries is my favorite period of history, including Church History. I've been working my way through Marsden's "Jonathan Edwards: A Life" as well as "The Devoted Life: An Invitation to the Puritan Classics" edited by Kapic and Gleason.


----------



## Robin (May 3, 2005)

My favorite church era (aside from Christ's ministry; and OT) is during the Apostle Paul's ministry. We're studying Romans, once again....yessssss!!! :bigsmile:


Robin


----------

